

Devops Is a Poorly Executed Scam - lladnar
http://www.teddziuba.com/2011/03/devops-scam.html

======
kevinpet
Devops as an actual movement / methodology is about dumping operations and QA
as separate departments and making engineers responsible for the full end-to-
end quality of the product. The automation like puppet, jenkins, selenium, etc
is what makes this possible today. Ten years ago you needed a team of sys
admins to keep your servers up and running, today, for most organizations, off
the shelf software can do the same.

Of course, that doesn't give you anything to sell, so devops as a marketing
campaign is about the same old shit repackaged with new slogans.

